# Keswick vs Wesleyan views of sanctification



## luvroftheWord (May 30, 2004)

Can someone briefly outline the differences between Keswick and Wesleyan views of sanctification? I was under the impression that Wesley was Keswickian, but I was told this is not true.

Not a big deal. Just curious.



Title edited by puritansilor


----------



## panicbird (May 30, 2004)

The Keswick movement came after Wesley, about 100 years actually. I took a class on British Evangelical History, but do not remember much about Keswick (pronounced Kezzick). If I recall correctly, Keswick grew out of Wesleyan holiness/perfectionist teachings. So they are related, though perhaps Wesley would not have intended this outcome. Even if he did not intend it, though, it would be hard to deny that the seeds were there in his theology.

Lon


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 30, 2004)

Does Keswick promote the idea that we can acheive a lifestyle of perfection in this life? Doesn't Wesleyan sanctification teach that as well?


----------



## Craig (May 30, 2004)

[quote:fe6ac6e5a0]
Doesn't Wesleyan sanctification teach that as well?
[/quote:fe6ac6e5a0]
I'm not sure if there are differences between Weslyans on this, but the Free Methodist church I grew up in seemed to think on could achieve &quot;entire sanctification&quot;.


----------



## panicbird (May 30, 2004)

Wesley does teach the idea of perfection in this life, though it is not necessarily sinless perfection. He says in [i:2f1cc089e4]A Plain Account of Christian Perfection[/i:2f1cc089e4], &quot;[Perfection] is not so late as death; for St. Paul speaks of living men that were perfect. (Phil. 3:15.)&quot; He goes on to say, &quot;(4.) It is not absolute. Absolute perfection belongs not to man, nor to angels, but to God alone. 
(5.) It does not make a man infallible: None is infallible, while he remains in the body. 
(6.) Is it sinless? It is not worth while to contend for a term. It is 'salvation from sin.' 
(7.) It is 'perfect love.' (1 John 4:18.) This is the essence of it; its properties, or inseparable fruits, are, rejoicing evermore, praying without ceasing, and in everything giving thanks. (1 Thess. 5:16, &amp;c.) 
(8.) It is improvable. It is so far from lying in an indivisible point, from being incapable of increase, that one perfected in love may grow in grace far swifter than he did before. 
(9.) It is amissible, capable of being lost; of which we have numerous instances.&quot;

The key for Wesleyan perfection is this: every act is motivated by love. When every act is motivated by love, then one can say that one is perfect. One may still sin, but still be perfect. For example, I may be harsh with someone out of love (maybe I thought they were in sin), yet find out later that I was wrong. I would still be perfect, as my actions were motivated by love.

That is what I remember from my class and my reading of Wesley. I would assume that Keswick took that teaching and ran with it.

Lon


----------

